
Deleted Tweets: Trump - vinnyglennon
https://factba.se/topic/deleted-tweets
======
arwineap
I thought there was something official that would preserve presidential
correspondence

~~~
cannonedhamster
That assumes that the department you're speaking of wasn't already cut. The
President only seems to care about history as it relates to what he believes
it should. Consider for example how many times he bashed President Obama for
golfing and has since surpassed President Obama's rate. Or how he criticized
Sec Clinton for a private email server then did the same thing or illegally
destroyed documents. The President seems to be confused on the differences
between an office with shared powers and the dictators he has made a habit of
becoming friendly with.

------
aserafini
‘Prince of Whales’ is a funny typo, presumably that’s why the tweet was
deleted.

~~~
octosphere
I often delete a tweet if I make a mistaek in the spelling. For some reason it
infuriates me more than I expected. I think this is because when I tweet, I
commit to a permanent public record and the tweet will be scrutinized by
someone eventually (if not currently by my followers) - and the tweet will be
read and judged at some point. This is why Twitter needs an edit button.

~~~
foobaw
was "mistaek" intentional?

~~~
thinkingemote
It was certainly not ironci

------
Nextgrid
Regardless of our opinions on Donald Trump, there is huge potential for
misinformation here, aka the “fake news” that Trump mentions.

I suggest everyone takes this with a grain of salt unless confirmed with other
sources (ideally I’d like a reputable entity like the Internet Archive to
release a similar service as so far they’ve been trustworthy and haven’t shown
any political bias).

Full disclosure: I am a Trump opponent but I’m not into US politics based on
what I hear in mainstream international media which I know might be biased.

~~~
moate
Quick question: what does "not into US politics" mean to you? You have
opinions (you state that you're a Trump opponent) and seems at least
marginally informed.

Just curious, not trying to bait you into saying anything stupid. I just ask
as someone who is "very political" and trying to understand what people mean
when they say they're "not into politics".

~~~
waynecochran
I think "not into politics" is just a phrase that means "please don't bite my
head off just because I have a different political opinion."

~~~
Nextgrid
Not really.

I’m not into politics and I don’t take the time to do _proper_ research into
who said what and I only take info from the mainstream news so I understand
they’re biased and I disclosed that to cover myself in case what I heard ends
up wrong. I’m against him but I’m also open to the basis of my opinion being
incorrect.

~~~
waynecochran
I understand.

Not that this has anything to do with what you said specifically -- it is just
sad how polarized our nation is and the folks at the extreme ends have created
a dumpster fire that the media magnifies for profit.

